# Hello People



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Just wanted to say hi. I haven't been on the site for a while, until I came on last week. Been feeling rather bad recently, in fact driving me around the bend (a number of times over). I hope people are feeling a bit better than me.Jamie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Jamie, nice to see you here again.I hope things get better for you soon.Did you ever get your disseration done?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I did indeed Nikki. I am currently writing 2 articles with a lady who wrote her Ph.D on Crohn's disease. I was then going to offer to everyone who particpated in the study if they wanted the artciles sent to them to read. I thought perhaps this was a better idea than sending a summary of the thesis. I don't know what you think?Jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hello my long lost friend!!!....nice to have you on board again....tho I have changed my login since you were here last.....!!Sorry to hear you are not feeling too well.But welcome back anyway.(Previously JoT (shhhh!)


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Hello Jo. (That was my poetry for the day).


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

shhhhhh......its EBW now.....!







I had to change my name to protect the innocent!!














can you rhyme anything with that..... ?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

How do you do EBW


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

not a bad try......how are you today Jamie? Feeling any better?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Was feeling better yesterday but today not so grand. Lets hope you are feeling better than me...


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That would be brilliant Jamie- i would love you read your articles by the way


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Ok will send them when finished. I may have time write a few more as well.


----------

